# Transfering photos from iMac to Canon camera



## andygardiner (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi there.

I have an iMac G3, 600MHz, running OS 10.3.9

I take my digital photos with a Canon Powershot 400 and move them into iPhoto by the usual route of plugging the camera into the iMac USB port.

I would like to move some photos from my iMac ONTO the compact flash card in the Canon camera. ie moving an image in the other direction - from iMac to camera.

Is there any way of doing this, or do I need to buy a seperate compact flash card reader?

Logic would say that if data can go one way (from the camera to the iMac), surely it can be sent in the other direction? 

Any help much appreciated.

Cheers.

Andy


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Andy: welcome to TSG. 

Does your iMac have a PCMCIA slot? If so, then I can tell you what I do and it would work the same for you.

I have a Nikon D70 that uses CF cards. (Love that camera, btw!) To transfer pics I put the CF card into a "CF Type II Card Adapter" and slide it into the PCMCIA slot. iPhoto automatically pops up (whereas at that point I can import the pics) and the CF card shows up on my desktop. 

Whenever I want to transfer files, I stick a CF card into this adapter, stick it into my PCMCIA slot and drag/drog the files onto the CF card on the desktop. I've put pictures there many times so I know it works.

The CF Type II Card Adapter can be purchased at your local office supply store. I got mine really cheap on eBay. 

If you don't have a PCMCIA slot, then I'd suggest that you do purchase a CF card reader. They are inexpensive as well. You could even get a multi-card reader that does all the different types of cards, but if I remember correctly a few years back I looked at them and the ones I saw did not have CF capability (but all the others! Argh!)

Either way ..... best of luck to you. And isn't iPhoto great?

Have a good day. Hope this helps.


----------



## andygardiner (Sep 30, 2006)

I've done it!

I re-installed Canon Camera Window from the original disk - although you can probabaly download it from the cannon web site.

Once Canon Camera Window is open, click on Set to Camera, then click on the Uploads image to the camera, then select your image, then you MUST click on the Send after changing the image to VGA size (640x480 dots) button.

This will put any image back onto the flash card in the Canon camera - including photos not taken on the camera, or those which have been taken by said camera, but subsequently modified in Photoshop or whatever.

Thanks for the help Yanke Rose  

Andy


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Way to go, Andy.  Isn't it great when it works out? Have a good day.


----------

